
The Problem with HR - coloneltcb
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/07/hr-workplace-harrassment-metoo/590644/
======
pmiller2
Well, I think this article sums it up perfectly. HR

* is about treating humans as resources,

* exists to protect the company from liability,

* is not on the employee’s side,

* and doesn’t have the ability to get rid of anyone the company doesn’t want to get rid of.

Unless all those things change, HR is not going to be effective in preventing,
reducing, and dealing with sexual harassment. There’s a reason I only go to HR
for payroll and benefits issues, and these are essentially them.

~~~
atian

      [HR] exists to protect the company from liability
    
      [...]
    
      HR is not going to be effective in preventing, reducing, and dealing with sexual harassment.
    

Hmm...

~~~
pmiller2
"Dealing with" as in from the employee perspective.

------
DoreenMichele
"Not all HR departments" I guess.

My experience with such was apparently unusually good, but "wherever you go,
there you are." So perhaps it was partly due to how I handle things.

No clue how to sort that out.

